# La veste Burton-iPod, c'est bien mais...



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2003)

... c'est quand même un peu con: selon Apple les disques durs ne devraient pas être utilisés au-delà de 3000 mètres d'altitude, ils le déconseillent même vivement. Le hic: dans l'iPod on a un disque dur... Et suivant l'endroit où je vais skier avec ma super veste Burton (par exemple Chamonix ou Zermatt par exemple), je serais au-delà de 3000 mètres... Ils n'y ont pas pensé? Peut-être qu'ils n'ont pas de pistes de skis au-delà de 3000 mètres aux USA? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*La super veste qui sert à rien*.


----------



## kamkil (8 Avril 2003)

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pensais m'en prendre une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ya même pas de pomme dessus en plus


----------



## frj (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pensais m'en prendre une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ya même pas de pomme dessus en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vas t'en prendre une en pleine pomme si ça continue...


----------



## huexley (8 Avril 2003)

je suis sur que ca réponds a merveille avec des mouffles ..


----------



## donatello (8 Avril 2003)

p'têt qu'elle est pressurisée ta veste... hein, si ça se trouve...


----------



## Alex666 (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * ... c'est quand même un peu con: selon Apple les disques durs ne devraient pas être utilisés au-delà de 3000 mètres d'altitude, ils le déconseillent même vivement. Le hic: dans l'iPod on a un disque dur... Et suivant l'endroit où je vais skier avec ma super veste Burton (par exemple Chamonix ou Zermatt par exemple), je serais au-delà de 3000 mètres... Ils n'y ont pas pensé? Peut-être qu'ils n'ont pas de pistes de skis au-delà de 3000 mètres aux USA? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La super veste qui sert à rien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


t'as raison webolive ! bon kan t'es a cham ou dans le coin essaye de me faire signe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et la ou ca craint c'est que j'ai un ami freestyler qui vient de partir pour l'ascension de l'everest (50 eme anniversaire de la premiere ) le camp de base se trouve aux alentour des 6500 m !!! mais bon il a un archos ptet que ça va exploser avant?


----------



## huexley (8 Avril 2003)

pour ma part comme tout gars qui aime les sports d'hiver mais pas trop les angelures je porte des gants / mouffles // 

alors voila ce que ca donne avec des mouffles.. ca a l air terriblement pratique non ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * pour ma part comme tout gars qui aime les sports d'hiver mais pas trop les angelures je porte des gants / mouffles // 

alors voila ce que ca donne avec des mouffles.. ca a l air terriblement pratique non ?












* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, en plus il y a ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la question de l'altitude, je me suis déjà posé la question suivante: on voit souvent des ordinateurs portables dans les camps de base de l'Himalaya... Ce sont des ordinateurs spéciaux, résistant à l'altitude?


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2003)

Moi j'ai envie de claquer 2000 euro donc je vais m'acheter : 
la veste à 500
le sac à 200 
2 iPod à 650 pour en mettre un dans le sac et un dans la veste, comme ça je peux écouter 2 morceaux en même temps


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Moi j'ai envie de claquer 2000 euro donc je vais m'acheter : 
la veste à 500
le sac à 200 
2 iPod à 650 pour en mettre un dans le sac et un dans la veste, comme ça je peux écouter 2 morceaux en même temps
*
 

[/QUOTE]






L'affaire du siècle : fonce !!!


----------



## huexley (9 Avril 2003)

tu as oublié de dire que tu faisais parti des Xmen et que tu avais 4 oreillles M. Templar


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * tu as oublié de dire que tu faisais parti des Xmen et que tu avais 4 oreillles M. Templar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Les templiers noirs ont bien des pouvoirs, mais sont restés à 2 oreilles pour pas faire moche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi j'avais pensé à mettre l'écouteur droit du premier iPod ans mon oreille droite et l'écouteur gauche du 2ème dans mon oreille gauche, si c'est pas possible, faut me dire


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2003)

C'est vrai qu'avec un iPod sur les oreilles, on profite bien de la montagne ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il y a vraiment des détraqués sur cette planete. Quand on est en vacances c'est pour profiter de la nature, du plein air, des odeurs et des sons, pas pour amener sa pollution audio-visuelle !


----------



## huexley (10 Avril 2003)

Il parait que les pisteurs passe du Alizée pour déclencher des avalanches


----------



## florentdesvosges (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * C'est vrai qu'avec un iPod sur les oreilles, on profite bien de la montagne ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il y a vraiment des détraqués sur cette planete. Quand on est en vacances c'est pour profiter de la nature, du plein air, des odeurs et des sons, pas pour amener sa pollution audio-visuelle !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'avoue que ce n'est pas ce que je ferais mais cela dit je ne lance pas du tout la pierre à ceux qui le font. C'est leur affaire.
Ce n'est pas plus mal d'écouter de la musique sur une piste de ski que dans une râme de métro. Et je ne pense pas qu'on puisse les qualifier de "détraqués".
(je précise que je ne prêche pas en ma paroisse car je ne suis pas du tout "walkman").

Et puis, la nature dans les stations de ski, hum hum ...


----------



## kamkil (10 Avril 2003)

Mais qu'est-ce que ça fait au fait l'altitude? Si on execpte le froid que l'on peut régler il reste la pression.
Certains ne composant ne résistent pas à une pression *moins* forte? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai déjà testé le iPod vers 2500m et effectivement il tiens pas des masses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut le mettre dans le slip si vous voulez avoir encore de la musique au sommmet


----------



## huexley (10 Avril 2003)

Qui va nous pondre la pochette en fourrure a 250? ?


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * 
Faut le mettre dans le slip si vous voulez avoir encore de la musique au sommmet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est malin, si tu te pisses dessus de peur...


----------



## kamkil (10 Avril 2003)

Je pisse jamais de peur, moa, mossieur


----------



## melaure (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

j'avoue que ce n'est pas ce que je ferais mais cela dit je ne lance pas du tout la pierre à ceux qui le font. C'est leur affaire.
Ce n'est pas plus mal d'écouter de la musique sur une piste de ski que dans une râme de métro. Et je ne pense pas qu'on puisse les qualifier de "détraqués".
(je précise que je ne prêche pas en ma paroisse car je ne suis pas du tout "walkman").

Et puis, la nature dans les stations de ski, hum hum ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

La montagne ce n'est pas les stations de ski. Prend des skis de fond ou de randonné et tu découvrira la montagne ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un peu comme les gens qui skient en fumant. Ils fuient la pollution des villes pour s'intoxiquer en montagne (et les autres skieurs, ce qui est des plus désagréable).


----------



## bluespot (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * La montagne ce n'est pas les stations de ski. Prend des skis de fond ou de randonné et tu découvrira la montagne ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Lu et approuvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 car je ne suis plus le seul à avoir la même idée


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

La montagne ce n'est pas les stations de ski. Prend des skis de fond ou de randonné et tu découvrira la montagne ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu parles à un alpiniste, donc je pense avoir une idée de ce qu'est la montagne.
(en passant, le ski de fond devient à son tour un sport bien aseptisé : j'ai arrêté pour cette raison)
Je faisais référence aux stations de ski car on voit bien que ces gadgets d'iPodistes s'adressent à une la clientèle "fric-surf".

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

C'est un peu comme les gens qui skient en fumant. Ils fuient la pollution des villes pour s'intoxiquer en montagne (et les autres skieurs, ce qui est des plus désagréable).  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est sans comparaison !
Je ne vois pas en quoi un gars qui écoute de la musique avec son casque va importuner du monde (encore plus s'il est dans la "vraie" montagne telle que tu le suggérais, car là il ne rencontrera pas un chat) et encore moins intoxiquer.

je sais que l'iPod a la taille d'un paquet de cigarettes, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il a les mêmes effets


----------



## melaure (11 Avril 2003)

Car les gens qui écoutent de la musique en skiant se déconnectent de la conscience de leurs voisins et deviennent vite dangereux ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Car les gens qui écoutent de la musique en skiant se déconnectent de la conscience de leurs voisins et deviennent vite dangereux ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

quelle généralisation !!

pffff.... qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire.


----------



## iMax (11 Avril 2003)

Soudain, un doute m'envahi... C'est a écouteurs c'te veste, hein ? Ils ont quand même pas mis des HP la dedant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si c'est à écouteurs, on fait comment quand ils sont nazes ? On change de veste ?


----------



## huexley (11 Avril 2003)

nan la veste c est juste la télécommande ././


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2003)

Des infos sur cette fameuse veste? Visiblement elle le figure plus au catalogue Apple.


----------



## kisco (7 Novembre 2003)

ben maintenant y a aussi le sac Burton iPod :

http://www.burton.com/Burton/gear/products.asp?productID=728 

http://www.burton.com/Burton/gear/products.asp?productID=729 

http://www.burton.com/Burton/gear/products.asp?productID=731 
http://www.burton.com/Burton/gear/products.asp?productID=730 

oilà !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2003)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> ben maintenant y a aussi le sac Burton iPod :
> 
> http://www.burton.com/Burton/gear/products.asp?productID=728
> 
> ...



Etonnant que ça ne figure plus chez Apple.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Février 2004)

Donc l'iPod en altitude, c'est pas top. A lire sur MacGeneration.


----------



## corbuu (1 Février 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'avec un iPod sur les oreilles, on profite bien de la montagne ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


completement d'accord
c'est n'importe quoi que de vouloir emporter son IPOD ou autre chose au ski ou encore plus en balade en montagne...
Enfin chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut ...


----------



## molgow (1 Février 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> completement d'accord
> c'est n'importe quoi que de vouloir emporter son IPOD ou autre chose au ski ou encore plus en balade en montagne...
> Enfin chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut ...



Même avis aussi. D'autant plus qu'il est dangereux de skier en se coupant de l'un de ses sens les plus importants! J'ose pas imaginer combien de fois un "touriste" me serait rentré dedans si je ne me fiais qu'à mes yeux..


----------



## cham (1 Février 2004)

Ouais mais descendre un champ de poudreuse avec son air préféré ans les oreilles, ça le fait aussi. Comme vous le disiez, chacun fait comme il veut.


----------

